# Your Gaming Rig



## Gizmo

So I just thought I would sure my current PC setup.. My PC is my pride and joy. I have been an extreme nerd since 2001 when I got my first computer LOL. 

Any other nutcases like me 

Anyway this is my current setup

Intel 4770K @ 4.5GHz
Maximus 6 Extreme Motherboard
16GB Corsair DDR3 2800MHz
256GB SSD CORSAIR FORCE LX
1.5TB Storage HDD
Zotac GTX980
SteelSeries Sensei Mouse
SteelSeries Apex Keyboard
SteelSeries 7H Headphones Fnatic Edition
Asus Xonar U1 Sound Card
Corsair SP2500 2.1 Speakers
850 OCZ Power Supply
Corsair H100i Watercooling
Asus Swiftt PG278Q 144Hz 27" Monitor
Steelseries QCK+ Mousepad XXL
Asus PCE-AC68 Wireless Card 1.3Gbs

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr Evil

Very nice setup @Gizmo

I'm running the following:
2500k @ 4.5ghz
CM Hyper 212x cpu cooler
G Skill Sniper 8gb ddr3 1600mhz ram
Intel DP67BG Extreme motherboard
256gb Samsung Pro ssd
1TB WD Red for storage
Gigabyte R9 280x rev 2.0
Seasonic 750W Xseries psu
Corsair 600T case
Logitech G9X mouse
22" Samsung monitor

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Nice, what games do you play Dr. Evil.. Also we want to see picss!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Mines a baby setup  Plus I dont even know what I have lol

@Gizmo bought me a new screen yesterday though  An LG 27MP65 27" Monitor oh and I know my headphones are awesome they're turtle beach PX22's My mouse is a cheapie from the fleamarket but it works like a charm and my keyboard is a normal Microsoft one


----------



## Yiannaki

@Gizmo and #Stroodlepuff I hope the xbox one is still getting love!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yiannaki said:


> @Gizmo and #Stroodlepuff I hope the xbox one is still getting love!



It does but Xbox live has been down for a little while now will try again tomorrow


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just upgraded my processor and MB to a gen 4 i7 so I can run Outlook and Chrome faster!  Oh and an SSD drive so they both load faster too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Evil

@Gizmo will upload pics tomorrow. 
Online i mainly play Battlefield 4 and I recently started with League of Legends. 
Offline I'm currently playing Far Cry 4 and The Evil Within. I just recently completed Alien Isolation, that was an awesome game. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Dr Evil said:


> @Gizmo will upload pics tomorrow.
> Online i mainly play Battlefield 4 and I recently started with League of Legends.
> Offline I'm currently playing Far Cry 4 and The Evil Within. I just recently completed Alien Isolation, that was an awesome game.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Also playing Farcry 4  Add me on Steam Stroodlepuff


----------



## Silver

Awesome set up @Gizmo!
I like the dials on the computer box showing all sorts of information 
Looks like a space ship


----------



## KB_314

Reviving an old thread, seeing as I'm excitedly waiting on a new system. Also hoping we can get a few more pics of peoples rigs - some nerdy gamers porn 
@Gizmo - 3 years later, how do things compare with your OP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

I don't game anymore but this was my rig back in '13.
i7
120gb SSD
16gb Ram
GF 970



Sold her to make way for my first real toy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter

Xbox one, haha. Cheaper than upgrading my pc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Would love to build a serious rig like the ones posted in this thread. One of these days. I enjoy gaming although most of the time I need the system for work (design prof). Luckily the hardware requirements are very similar, for the most part 

Laptop being a pre-requisite, my MacBook Pro will be replaced with a gaming laptop running Windows 10. Was looking for a 17" screen, 4k, slim/portable, build-quality to match a MacBook, and couldn't look like a Lamborghini because of the work/meeting factor. Not too many choices but went with a Razer in the end. Ticks most boxes other than the green snake logo on the front which I will have to live with or use a skin. Thankfully the now-standard RGB lighting can be toned down to white. 

Once upon a time, Apple made sense for many designers. But things have changed a lot. I'm excited about a new system, giving my console a rest and instead gaming on PC for a while, and also the shift to Windows 10. The last version I tried wasn't so great, but 10 looks awesome. (On a vaping note, this purchase is why I haven't bought a new mod or atty in months)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That looks awesome @KB_314 !
Wishing you well with it

Interesting that you say things have changed regarding Apple - for design.
I always thought they were the bees knees for that
Has the alternative caught up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Samgoma

Yes, yes, now we're talking. My PC is my pride and joy. Blew my first handful of paychecks on this beauty. 

I7 6700
MSI B250 Mortar Arctic
Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1060 6GB
16GB Hyper X Predator
2 1tb HDD's
Corsair VS550
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Thermaltake Riing 120's
All packed neatly into the Phanteks P400S TG White

KB and mouse is Red Dragon Devarajas (MX Browns) and a Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum

Monitors are a 24" curved LED and a generic Samsung 23" as a secondary.

PC Mustard Race.









Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> That looks awesome @KB_314 !
> Wishing you well with it
> 
> Interesting that you say things have changed regarding Apple - for design.
> I always thought they were the bees knees for that
> Has the alternative caught up?


@Silver I think the alternative has actually long over-taken tbh. I'm one of the remaining few in my industry from what I've heard. If ones needs are straight-forward, office suites, web surfing, a bit of photo editing maybe... OSX is a great choice and a very pleasurable, polished and fluid experience. Pro-editors who use Final Cut Pro (made by Apple) also get top performance from Macs. But for almost everyone else, certainly those with specialised software, and a need for horsepower, a PC will be a better choice. The difference in performance is considerable. And the cost of building a Mac Pro to those specs is obscene. Apple prices are relatively high - build quality is great and one pays for that, but now certain companies can practically match the quality on Windows machines. They also charge for it though, just like Apple.

I'm not about to throw out my gear e.g iPad Pro with Pencil is the best digital drawing experience I've had. Truly amazing and absolutely able to replace pen and paper even for people who draw for a living like I do. The Microsoft Surface range is awesome and far more powerful with Windows 10 than iPads dumbed-down iOS, but the drawing quality is not even close to Apples.

I guess I'm just saying that they each have their place in the workflow. In certain areas where Apple used to shine, Windows and PC hardware companies have really closed the gap now. Far more choices out there and I don't think any creative would really be confined to Mac any longer.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## KB_314

Samgoma said:


> Yes, yes, now we're talking. My PC is my pride and joy. Blew my first handful of paychecks on this beauty.
> 
> I7 6700
> MSI B250 Mortar Arctic
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1060 6GB
> 16GB Hyper X Predator
> 2 1tb HDD's
> Corsair VS550
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
> Thermaltake Riing 120's
> All packed neatly into the Phanteks P400S TG White
> 
> KB and mouse is Red Dragon Devarajas (MX Browns) and a Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum
> 
> Monitors are a 24" curved LED and a generic Samsung 23" as a secondary.
> 
> PC Mustard Race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


That's amazing - wow.
Have to ask - how are the Cherry Browns for typing? I have Blues, and also Razer Greens (like Blues). I really like them but they are too loud for the office. I was strongly considering grabbing a Corsair K95 Plat with Browns. Interested to hear your thoughts, especially compared to Blues if you've had Blues before.


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> @Silver I think the alternative has actually long over-taken tbh. I'm one of the remaining few in my industry from what I've heard. If ones needs are straight-forward, office suites, web surfing, a bit of photo editing maybe... OSX is a great choice and a very pleasurable, polished and fluid experience. Pro-editors who use Final Cut Pro (made by Apple) also get top performance from Macs. But for almost everyone else, certainly those with specialised software, and a need for horsepower, a PC will be a better choice. The difference in performance is considerable. And the cost of building a Mac Pro to those specs is obscene. Apple prices are relatively high - build quality is great and one pays for that, but now certain companies can practically match the quality on Windows machines. They also charge for it though, just like Apple.
> 
> I'm not about to throw out my gear e.g iPad Pro with Pencil is the best digital drawing experience I've had. Truly amazing and absolutely able to replace pen and paper even for people who draw for a living like I do. The Microsoft Surface range is awesome and far more powerful with Windows 10 than iPads dumbed-down iOS, but the drawing quality is not even close to Apples.
> 
> I guess I'm just saying that they each have their place in the workflow. In certain areas where Apple used to shine, Windows and PC hardware companies have really closed the gap now. Far more choices out there and I don't think any creative would really be confined to Mac any longer.



Thanks @KB_314 
Most interesting and informative
I appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Samgoma

KB_314 said:


> That's amazing - wow.
> Have to ask - how are the Cherry Browns for typing? I have Blues, and also Razer Greens (like Blues). I really like them but they are too loud for the office. I was strongly considering grabbing a Corsair K95 Plat with Browns. Interested to hear your thoughts, especially compared to Blues if you've had Blues before.


Thank you kindly mate! Browns are absolutely amazing. The perfect middle ground if you like the tactile feedback from MX Blues but don't want the clicky noise, and like the less obnoxious, yet extremely pleasant typing experience from MX Reds. I've used MX Blues, Reds, Browns and even Razer Greens, and I have to say that I always end up coming back to Browns because they feel so good. (Also pretty great because my girlfriend HATES the clicky noise from my blues and they're not nearly as loud). It's one of those things where the faster and more aggressively you type, the louder they get. Slower typing can tremendously reduce the sound, as the only real audible feedback comes from the key bottoming out. Note that they have a slightly lighter actuation force than Blues, coming in at ~55grams. I consider these the perfect typing switches for office/home use.


...Can you guys tell I'm a nerd yet?

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

*The guts:*





*The specs:*
_CPU: Intel i5 4670K with Phanteks PH-TC14PE @ 4.4GHz
Mobo: Asus Z87-A
RAM: Corsair 16GB (2x4GB) DDR3 2000MHz
GPU: ASUS ROG Strix 1080Ti 11GB OC
SSD: Corsair Force 3 120GB + Crucial MX300 750GB
PSU: Seasonic 600W
Mouse: Logitech G600
Keyboard: CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate
Headset: Sony PlayStation Gold Wireless
Controller: Xbox One
Case: Fractal Design R4
Monitor: Samsung 60" 8-Series (3840x2160@60Hz)
Speakers: Samsung HW-K450 Soundbar_

*The interface:*





PS4 Pro is off to the side ... awaiting delivery of the Xbox One X

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SinnerG

Nice setups here. I don't game, or at least haven't in decades. Haven't been able to upgrade in years so my little setup is getting on in the years. 

Currently have just AMD Phenom II 955, Asus board, 4GB ram (because brownouts suck), a bunch of drives and Samsung 850 SSD, DELL U2711, big old Cooler Master chassis, CODE mech keyboard with MX Clears, Kensington Orbit, and GTX690 and my now beat up AudioTechnica ATH-A900 headphones. Do dev on this box, but currently just using Gentoo. 

Then have a HP microserver for storage, Netgear managed 24-port switch, etc.

Here's the current crap setup which will get sorted out after I'm done renovating other parts of the house:






But turning around there is this waiting...






Hopefully I'll be busy with that next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

TheV said:


> *The guts:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The specs:*
> _CPU: Intel i5 4670K with Phanteks PH-TC14PE @ 4.4GHz
> Mobo: Asus Z87-A
> RAM: Corsair 16GB (2x4GB) DDR3 2000MHz
> GPU: ASUS ROG Strix 1080Ti 11GB OC
> SSD: Corsair Force 3 120GB + Crucial MX300 750GB
> PSU: Seasonic 600W
> Mouse: Logitech G600
> Keyboard: CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate
> Headset: Sony PlayStation Gold Wireless
> Controller: Xbox One
> Case: Fractal Design R4
> Monitor: Samsung 60" 8-Series (3840x2160@60Hz)
> Speakers: Samsung HW-K450 Soundbar_
> 
> *The interface:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS4 Pro is off to the side ... awaiting delivery of the Xbox One X


Spectacular. Too much there that is just crazy. I can only imagine. 
The monitor is beautiful. Proper jealous  Are you happy with 4k @ 60hz vs 2/3k @ 120hz? I made the same decision myself. Need the colour accuracy and 4k. But it wasn't an easy decision.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

KB_314 said:


> Spectacular. Too much there that is just crazy. I can only imagine.
> The monitor is beautiful. Proper jealous  Are you happy with 4k @ 60hz vs 2/3k @ 120hz? I made the same decision myself. Need the colour accuracy and 4k. But it wasn't an easy decision.


Thanks @KB_314 

I'm very happy with 4k60 at the moment.
A couple of reasons I went for 4k60:
I also play on console quite a bit so anything over 60hz is wasted (often being capped at 30fps).
I wanted the increased resolution over the increased frame rate.
I wanted a large screen. At 60" the options are very limited. You are pretty much limited to TV screens for the most part.
Driving 4k at anything over 60hz is still prohibitively expensive at the moment.

The 60" 4k display is fantastic for an immersive gaming experience but its also superb for multitasking purposes.
You can easily divide the work space up into 4 x 30" 1080p windows or any other subset you find useful or necessary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KB_314

TheV said:


> Thanks @KB_314
> 
> I'm very happy with 4k60 at the moment.
> A couple of reasons I went for 4k60:
> I also play on console quite a bit so anything over 60hz is wasted (often being capped at 30fps).
> I wanted the increased resolution over the increased frame rate.
> I wanted a large screen. At 60" the options are very limited. You are pretty much limited to TV screens for the most part.
> Driving 4k at anything over 60hz is still prohibitively expensive at the moment.
> 
> The 60" 4k display is fantastic for an immersive gaming experience but its also superb for multitasking purposes.
> You can easily divide the work space up into 4 x 30" 1080p windows or any other subset you find useful or necessary.


Thanks @TheV makes sense, especially at that size. Awesome setup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> *The guts:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The specs:*
> _CPU: Intel i5 4670K with Phanteks PH-TC14PE @ 4.4GHz
> Mobo: Asus Z87-A
> RAM: Corsair 16GB (2x4GB) DDR3 2000MHz
> GPU: ASUS ROG Strix 1080Ti 11GB OC
> SSD: Corsair Force 3 120GB + Crucial MX300 750GB
> PSU: Seasonic 600W
> Mouse: Logitech G600
> Keyboard: CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate
> Headset: Sony PlayStation Gold Wireless
> Controller: Xbox One
> Case: Fractal Design R4
> Monitor: Samsung 60" 8-Series (3840x2160@60Hz)
> Speakers: Samsung HW-K450 Soundbar_
> 
> *The interface:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS4 Pro is off to the side ... awaiting delivery of the Xbox One X


Is the Xbox one x available yet? I want to get one but don't see it physically available yet.


----------



## NickT

Logitech z906 5.1 speakers
Cyborg V7 Keyboard
Razer Ouroboros Ambidextrous mouse
Asus X99 Deluxe mobo
Soundblaster ZX Sound card
SuperFlower 750watt fully modular PSU
Corsair 790T(white) Case
i7 5930k CPU
Corsair H110i GT CPU water cooler
Nvidia GTX 980ti HOF Edition GPU
16gb Gskill DDR4 2666mhz Ram
A good few TB storage in both SSD and HD
Logitech G27 Steering Wheel
Asus ROG Swift 34" Curved Ultra Wide 3440x1440 100hz G-Sync Screen

A few things have changed since the last time I posted in one of these sorts of threads, namely...

Logitech z906 speakers replaced with Onkyo 5.1.2 Home theatre system.
Cyborg keyboard replaced with Razer Chroma Mechanical/Membrane Hybrid
16gb Gskill RAM replaced with 32gb Corsair Vengeance LED RGB 3000mhz Ram
980Ti replaced with Asus ROG Strix 1080Ti
Logitech G27 wheel replaced with Logitech G29
Another Samsung 512gb SSD

I also bought the HyperX Cloud Revolver 7.1 surround Headset and I’m currently looking in to a new sound card.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> Is the Xbox one x available yet? I want to get one but don't see it physically available yet.


Pre-order units released on 2017-12-22. Takealot had extra stock, probably cancellations, that sold out quickly. Dion Wired has some extra stock as well and that's what I ordered. My order is still processing. Really hoping it's not with the next batch that only comes in mid Feb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Pre-order units released on 2017-12-22. Takealot had extra stock, probably cancellations, that sold out quickly. Dion Wired has some extra stock as well and that's what I ordered. My order is still processing. Really hoping it's not with the next batch that only comes in mid Feb


If I could find someone that has stock I would be there in 20 minutes...


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> If I could find someone that has stock I would be there in 20 minutes...


Same here man. I'm getting super annoyed with Dion Wired ... they can't even tell me if they have stock.


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Same here man. I'm getting super annoyed with Dion Wired ... they can't even tell me if they have stock.


I hope I'm wrong but my understanding is that dion will only receive their stock on the 15th of Jan and send it out on the 20th.


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> I hope I'm wrong but my understanding is that dion will only receive their stock on the 15th of Jan and send it out on the 20th.


I hope you are wrong too! 

The current online item is at R8k, I believe that is the stock that is only coming in later.
I still got my order in at R7.5k, which I'm hoping was actually warehouse stock.
I should know in a day or 2 whats what.
If I have to wait another week or 2, so be it!


----------



## Marius Combrink

current system
i5-4670 
MSI b85 
2X4GB generic DDR3 1600 
Themaltake LitePower 650W 
980ti HOF (with a Boba Fett figurine holding it up as this card is heavy AF and I hate gpu Sag)
Samsung 750 256GB & apacer 250GB SSD
Logitech G500S 
LG 23" 

Hopefully 2018 will be more forgiving and allow me some upgrades

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> Same here man. I'm getting super annoyed with Dion Wired ... they can't even tell me if they have stock.


@Christos, another day another bunch of different stories from Dion Wired. I've cancelled my order with them.
If you find something, a heads up would be appreciated


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> @Christos, another day another bunch of different stories from Dion Wired. I've cancelled my order with them.
> If you find something, a heads up would be appreciated


I know a place that usually has stock before the rest of south Africa but their phones never work and all their products are parallel imports or gray products... I'm not sure I want to give them 7k if they can't answer their phone to say the least!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT

Marius Combrink said:


> current system
> 980ti HOF (with a Boba Fett figurine holding it up as this card is heavy AF and I hate gpu Sag)



This ^^^^^ made me lol hard. Please share a pic.


----------



## Marius Combrink

NickT said:


> This ^^^^^ made me lol hard. Please share a pic.


You should know very well how heavy it is.
will take a pic and upload it tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

Marius Combrink said:


> You should know very well how heavy it is.
> will take a pic and upload it tonight


I do remember how heavy it was, perhaps my motherboard just held its weight a bit better.


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> I know a place that usually has stock before the rest of south Africa but their phones never work and all their products are parallel imports or gray products... I'm not sure I want to give them 7k if they can't answer their phone to say the least!


Agreed! Definitely give that option a skip.
I rate I'll just buy Gears 1 and 4 and play that on Windows for now.
I'll worry about the KruisDoos later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

NickT said:


> This ^^^^^ made me lol hard. Please share a pic.


I know my cable management is a mess. Will sort it out at some point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NickT

Marius Combrink said:


> I know my cable management is a mess. Will sort it out at some point
> View attachment 117971



Hahahahahahahahahahaha, that’s epic. A lot of weight on his shoulders.


----------



## Marius Combrink

SinnerG said:


> Nice setups here. I don't game, or at least haven't in decades. Haven't been able to upgrade in years so my little setup is getting on in the years.
> 
> Currently have just AMD Phenom II 955, Asus board, 4GB ram (because brownouts suck), a bunch of drives and Samsung 850 SSD, DELL U2711, big old Cooler Master chassis, CODE mech keyboard with MX Clears, Kensington Orbit, and GTX690 and my now beat up AudioTechnica ATH-A900 headphones. Do dev on this box, but currently just using Gentoo.
> 
> Then have a HP microserver for storage, Netgear managed 24-port switch, etc.
> 
> Here's the current crap setup which will get sorted out after I'm done renovating other parts of the house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But turning around there is this waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll be busy with that next week.


Is your rig up and running yet? Whats your current hashrate you are currently getting?


----------



## SinnerG

Marius Combrink said:


> Is your rig up and running yet? Whats your current hashrate you are currently getting?



0 at the moment. Waiting for stuff to arrive. My riser cards come in next week, so this weekend I should be figuring out the chassis.

What you have going there? Send me some pics of your rig if you can. Need ideas.


----------



## Marius Combrink

SinnerG said:


> 0 at the moment. Waiting for stuff to arrive. My riser cards come in next week, so this weekend I should be figuring out the chassis.
> 
> What you have going there? Send me some pics of your rig if you can. Need ideas.


Still only starting out. Will upgrade as i go along. Also waiting for another riser. Should get it monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Marius Combrink said:


> Still only starting out. Will upgrade as i go along. Also waiting for another riser. Should get it monday.


Can't wait to get my shipment so I can finally measure things. And now I can't find my damn calipers!!! I hate home renovations, you can never find stuff afterwards.

Pushed for time right now. Never built one of these things and I don't like starting a job without all the parts. And tools ... Going back to look for my calipers. I swear when I find these they're getting a special carrier on the wall.


----------



## Marius Combrink

SinnerG said:


> Can't wait to get my shipment so I can finally measure things. And now I can't find my damn calipers!!! I hate home renovations, you can never find stuff afterwards.
> 
> Pushed for time right now. Never built one of these things and I don't like starting a job without all the parts. And tools ... Going back to look for my calipers. I swear when I find these they're getting a special carrier on the wall.


 haha sounds hectic. I find the whole crypto market super exciting and challenging. 
I built myself a gpu frame out of some old brandering i had lying around. No need to spend big bucks. But now i need to build a box around it for beter air circulation. Cause man gpus generate a sh!t ton of heat when mining


----------



## SinnerG

Best and quickest way to go. I'll build the next one out of wood, but I decided to use square tubing this time. I've been meaning to build out a garage bench from square tubing so opportune time to see if I like working with it. Way pricier than wood though. 12m of tubing for R300 and then there's the connectors I felt like trying.  should have gone for equal angle and just pop rivet it together. Could be a good heatsink though.


----------



## KB_314

Laptop gaming

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

KB_314 said:


> Laptop gaming
> View attachment 130694


Well if not, why not? As the saying goes. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

